# Go Oahu card is it worth?



## heckp (Jul 1, 2011)

We will be in Oahu July 24-31, is it worth it for us to buy the Go Oahu card?


----------



## learnalot (Jul 1, 2011)

heckp said:


> We will be in Oahu July 24-31, is it worth it for us to buy the Go Oahu card?



We got a 3 day card when we were there last summer.  For us, it saved us some money and I'd say it also got us to try some fun things we wouldn't otherwise have tried.  The things we did included kayaking, a trip to Waimea Valley, Hanauma Bay snorkeling excursion, and my all-time favorite - moped rental.  I think 1/2 day is included with the card, or if you want, you can upgrade to 24 hours and just pay the difference in rate.  My parents were with us and they did some of the same things, but also some other things on their own - they used their 3 hours rental of beach gear (umbrellas, boogie boards and such) every day.  They also did a Pearl Harbor excursion and liked it so much they did a guided tour of the island with the same company (also on the card) the next day.  We got the trolley passes and used them also.  You can also get in to Wet and Wild Hawaii (waterpark).  We didn't because we didn't have kids with us, but I thought it was a cool option.  We all went to Germaine's luau as our bonus selection.  I see that they have some additional choices for your bonus activity with 3, 5 or 7 day cards now.  

If you want the 3 day pass, you can order them cheapest online from Costco if you have a membership (look under "Entertainment > Tickets and Gift Certificates > Spas and Getaways".)  3 days was plenty for us, but the daily rate is cheaper the more days you purchase.  If you decide to get them, I would just recommend making sure you understand the terms so you can get the most value from them.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 2, 2011)

Read your post about the Go Oahu Card. I did not know about it, so thank you for posting about it.  I am planning our trip for Nov. 2012. I have a question I did not see on their website. Do you have to provide your own transportation to the attractions or is it done as tours where they pick you up and return you to your hotel? We are not planning to rent a car for our week on Oahu. We were planning to do tours to some of the attractions on our must see and do list.

Suzanne


----------



## learnalot (Jul 2, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Read your post about the Go Oahu Card. I did not know about it, so thank you for posting about it.  I am planning our trip for Nov. 2012. I have a question I did not see on their website. Do you have to provide your own transportation to the attractions or is it done as tours where they pick you up and return you to your hotel? We are not planning to rent a car for our week on Oahu. We were planning to do tours to some of the attractions on our must see and do list.
> 
> Suzanne



We didn't rent a car. Many activities include transportation. If you drill down to the activity level on their website (click on a particular activity), you can see more details including public transit routes to the location. We were staying at Waikiki Beach Walk which seemed to have a lot of pickup spots. Also there is the trolley and we used the bus several times with ease. We did rent a car for a day so we could drive the north shore. We splurged on a convertible which I highly recommend to be able to appreciate the panoramic views!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think it is a good deal.  My main reason is that the vendors who support the Oahu Card aren't even close to the best providers on the island.  Sure, you get a discount, but the quality ain't that good either.

Groupon is worth following for deals on Oahu.


----------



## heckp (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wasn't planning on buying this card for my trip in September, but I see that Costco sells it online for even cheaper than the company's website.

Plus, they have added the Polynesian Cultural Center with a dinner package and show as one of the "extras".  

So if one was going to do a luau anyways, and the Costco price is only $135, then it looks like a pretty good deal.  All I have to do is visit a few museums and Pearl Harbor, sail on a catamaran and I've got a pretty good deal.


----------

